# Nikon Z series event in Toronto



## Jaysheldon (Sep 6, 2018)

Nikon Canada held one of a series of into meetings for the new cameras tonight for Canadian Nikon dealers, pros and reporters. I got an invite through a friend who knows I'm a photo enthusiast. I can't tell you much about the cameras because I only got to briefly handle a Z7 with a 105mm f1.4 (heavy lens) and a Z6 with the new 500mm f5.6 (even heavier lens), so I can't tell you if using an EVF after a few hours is tiring but I thought you might be interested in a few observations:
--Nikon is going all out to attract buyers. Nikon Canada will have a "Z-Series Owners Club" -- only in Canada (initially, at least. Presumably if it takes off other countries will be quick to follow). No promises on benefits, but my guess is swag. At any rate it will promote camaraderie (which Nikonians don't lack already)
--I'm among those who so far have said no to the R series because I don't want an adaptor for my EF lenses, but when handling the cameras, both of which had adopters, I didn't notice them in terms of weight or balance. In other forums here M-series users have said switching around adapters and their caps is clumsy. I'm re-thinking.
--Get ready for lots of marketing stressing a) IBIS and the joys of hand holding a camera at arm's length at ground/water level at 1/60 of a second or less, b) that both Z series cameras and lenses so far are fully weather sealed c) focus by wire lenses can be programmed so the manual focus ring can do things like change your exposure compensation or aperture and d) few shooters really need dual card slots
--Overheard from Nikon Canada marketing manager: F series bodies and lens will be around for the next "5,10, 15 years." but, he suggested, not much longer after that
--and a photo trick: Want to take moody shots of people being soaked with rain with a dark background like this _


http://instagr.am/p/Bm0rSHlgrsr/
_ Shoot in your backyard after dark, rig a hose to a PCV pipe with holes in it suspended between two light stands. Turn on water. Protect your side lights with plastic. Make sure your model is also standing on plastic -- or he/she will soon be standing in mud

Jay in Toronto


----------



## Madhatress (Sep 9, 2018)

Was there any talk of launch events happening in Canada? They seem to be happening everywhere else.


----------

